# planet invert shrimp



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Has anybody got anything from this page?
http://www.planetinverts.com/store , says free shipping.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Very trustworthy. I actually think the guy who runs it is a member here.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Wood is a member here along with being the owner of planetinverts.com the forum. 


Oh and I think Planetinvertstore became a sponsor just recently.


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

i'm planning to place an order with him very soon


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wood is a total pro and totally trustworthy i would buy more shrimps from him in a heartbeat


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep - Its Ryan's site (Wood) and he's reputable. I recently bought some Snowball shrimp from him. Arrived in excellent, healthy condition with wonderful packaging. I recommend him. He has pics of his set up on one of these sites...


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, my ears are burning 

Thanks for the compliments guys, I appreciate it.

BTW- 10% off this week to celebrate the 100th Anniversary of the 1st Taxi Cab in New York City!

August 13th 1907 the 1st Taxi Cab in New York City was unveiled.

http://www.brooklyneagle.com/categories/category.php?category_id=23&id=14776


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I didn't know planetInvert was a store.. hmmmm. I might have to give it a look see.

If there's a heatwave going on where you're living, I wouldn't order shrimps.. THey're pretty sensitive to temperature extremes.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> I didn't know planetInvert was a store.. hmmmm. I might have to give it a look see.
> 
> If there's a heatwave going on where you're living, I wouldn't order shrimps.. THey're pretty sensitive to temperature extremes.


I have shipped all summer. As long as the box is well packed and insulated there will not be an issue. People seem to forget that insulation is the key to keeping a closed space the same temperature regardless of outside parameters.

That is why homes are insulated. It keeps the inside air from being affected by the outside climate. Most shrimp deaths during transit occur because of poor packaging/insulation. A couple people who have posted in this thread received shrimp from me within the past two weeks. Packaging is the key to shipping shrimp....

I wrote an article about packaging shrimp a long time ago. Click the link to read: http://www.planetinverts.com/Shipping Shrimp.html


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

The day my shrimps were shipped from Miami, FL, it was over 90 degrees in Dayton, OH. The temperature stayed that high the entire time my Snowball Shrimps were in transit. They arrived on a day when it was 94 degrees and I was admittedly skeptical about their condition. All of the shrimp in the package were perfectly fine and their water temperature was not much warmer than the temperature of my tanks. All of the shrimps arrived in great condition with no ill effect. Thanks again!


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

awww... no more preorders?


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

How big do the green shrimps get?


How are you adjusting the fertilizing schedules with the more sensitive shrimp (non cherry types).


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Is anyone using maple leaves to feed?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

skewlboy said:


> How big do the green shrimps get?
> 
> How are you adjusting the fertilizing schedules with the more sensitive shrimp (non cherry types).


The Green Shrimp grow to about an inch at adulthood. I do not keep my shrimp in tanks with ferts anymore, however I do not feel that it would be harmful to as long as you follow some suggestions. I used to keep Red Cherry Shrimp in a heavily planted tank however.

I do not use maple leaves or any other types of leaves in any of my tanks. I am too afraid of pesticides and other stuff that may be in the leaves....

Please read this article I wrote about ferts and shrimp, may help gain a better understanding or at least let you know my experience: http://www.planetinverts.com/Dosing Fertilizers with Shrimp.html

-Ryan


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks for the article - nice site too

You didn't mention if you continued to run the CO2 in your srhimp/plant tanks.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

skewlboy said:


> thanks for the article - nice site too
> 
> You didn't mention if you continued to run the CO2 in your srhimp/plant tanks.


CO2 will not affect your shrimp unless:

(a) You are dosing too much CO2 and the ph becomes too acidic

(b) You are dosing too much CO2 and there is very little oxygen

(c) Both above 

-Ryan


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Wood a quick Q... What else kills shrimps besides water quality.. over dosage of anything... chemicals with copper... and hungry big fish??


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Sudden temp changes
Sudden water param changes
Having shrimp in wrong water params
OverFeeding
Poor water quality


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Sudden temp changes
> Sudden water param changes
> Having shrimp in wrong water params
> OverFeeding
> Poor water quality


Now that explains a lot... A power failure last month caused hell's damage on my shrimp... I was attending a class... away from home for 5 hours... the power failure spanned for 5 hours as well.. my bio-filter died... all my shrimps died except the tiger/ cherry and amanos...(thank god i didn't add any high grade crystals yet then...) But after that.. loads of algae blooms and that led me to another design change lol.......Thanks for the response anyways


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Temp's 

I've heard that to get them to breed well, most shrimp prefer temps closer to 74 than 80. Are there some that prefer the higher end of the spectrum (low 80's). I'll be getting those (living in an oven - AKA Arizona).


----------

